# smoking out my side markers



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

hello all,
I was bored at work yesterday and decided to smoke my side markers. here are some pictures.

regular









process of painting










the sexy finished product


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Not bad, came out clean.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Came out looking good.


----------



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks. I need to touch up the one on the drivers side for some reason it didn't turn out as good as the passengers side.


----------



## matts60gto (Sep 18, 2008)

that looks good what did you use? my 06 is black and i think that it would look good.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

looks sexy...see in the dark the cyclone grey looks GREY and not a shade of blue


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I did mine a few months back. Was the best mod ever. Used NiteShade and some clear. Of course I sanded really good between coats.

FYI, there is raised lettering on the side markers that needs to be filed down and sanded smooth or your finish will look like poo.


----------



## wkendtoy (May 10, 2008)

How did you do your rims? I have a black 06 and think it would look good all black.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Powder coat your wheels. Shops can do it for about $70 a each or so.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I get the concept of black on black, but I don't care for the black rims. Looks too much like 4 mini spares when it's on the road.





Don't hate me!! :cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> Powder coat your wheels. Shops can do it for about $70 a each or so.


Where? cost me 600$ for all four....... 70$ rim is really low, you have to do a lot of work to freaking powder coat a rim and 70$ a pop wouldn't even seem worth it to me.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats what I was qouted. $70-85 a rim by a few different shops. Granted, thats bringing them without tires on and all too.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Things must be cheaper in philly, also is that with them having to sand blast? and would they be using that cheap ass powdercoat or something?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Things must be cheaper in philly, also is that with them having to sand blast? and would they be using that cheap ass powdercoat or something?


I know they were going to sand blast them and then they said something about a clear also. Couldn't tell you the quality but it was from a local machine shop that has a decent reputation. Probally cause of their high volume they can offer the price.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That or, they're _REALLY_ hungry right now.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

i'm going to go with what rukee said....I had to lower some prices too...., but anyway right now for what the shops out here want I can ship to them and back to me and still save 100$+ infact you do it let me see how it looks and i just might lol


----------

